# 24 and under skyline owners



## banzai'line (Aug 28, 2002)

need some help guys....i have a friend who wants to buy a 33 gts25t hes 24 and obviously needs insurance......any experiences/quotes will be very much appreciated.
cheers
Keith


----------



## Waqas (Aug 19, 2002)

Hi there, insurance should not be a huge problem if you go to the right places. I'm 21 and have a r33 gtr with 0 no claims, living in a reasonably safe area . The only quotes i got which were competitive were from tescos and egg motor insurance. You can save 10% if you buy egg insurance on egg card (if you have one) and 5% from tescos if you buy online. I believe both are underwritten by uk insurance. Hope I have been of some help. 

Waqas


----------



## sturm (Feb 19, 2003)

*loadsa money*

I am in the process of getting my R33 GTSt this week

Insurance quotes have been in the 1700 - 2200 range. Thats for 24 year old / 4 yrs no claim / safe area garaged

Had a dangerous driving conviction in past but no longer declarable to insurance - mis-spent youth 

Most companies so far are looking for tracker but waiting on one getting back.

Best quotes have been Tescos and Pivilege

Hope this helped


----------



## cipher (Oct 14, 2002)

try keith michaels

0870 845 8888


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

But strangely enough Tesco's only fleeced me ~£1300 in a similar position for an R33GTR with Stage 1 mods declared. 4 years NCB/Tracker etc etc...


----------



## swishboy (Nov 20, 2002)

This quote was last year when i was 22= £1400 R33GTR 4yrs no claims and perfect driving history Parked on drive in an category A area.
Tesco's

In July renewal will be £1000, they are the cheapest around i'm sure of it.

Cheers
Jonathon


----------



## koala (Aug 31, 2002)

*Tesco ` s cheap*

If you are with tesco `s and married, add your wife as a driver (they call it husbi and wifey deal) they will reduce your premium. This is what happend when I called them to add my wife as a driver, my premium gone down by 79 pounds.:smokin:


----------



## swishboy (Nov 20, 2002)

really do they need any proof you are married lol
I have a fairly long term girfriend but I'm not too keen on marriage yet may give it a try at renewal 

Although if you were talking hundreds off then maybe its worth it  ...Nah lol

cheers
J


----------



## Lofty (Mar 18, 2003)

*TESCOS IS THE WAY*

Got a quote from tescos today for an r33 gtr at 1300.Im 22 4 years ncb,perfect history.(CAT1 and trackered)


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

Lofty,

is that with or without NCB protection? i'm 24, 5yr NCB no claims or convictions, and they quote me 1376 with NCD protection


----------



## Lofty (Mar 18, 2003)

Slippyr4,that was without ncb protection.They wanted an extra £150 i think for the protector.I think its worth having though,so ill end up paying nearly 1500


----------



## Rupert (Jun 28, 2001)

*Privilege Insurance*

I’ve had a GTR since I was 21 and have used Privilege Insurance since day one. I could never find anyone that could do such a good deal even with my car being modified. When I was 22 I had a serious smash and wrote a GTR off and they paid out the correct amounts with no quibbles whatsoever.

Regards,

Rupert


----------

